# Opening a food stall in Koh Tap



## TopCheeseFoods

My partner and I are looking at opening a street food stall in Sairee on Koh Tao for a short amount of time. Does anyone have any tips or know if this is possible? (Will anyone be chasing us down?). We know that all businesses must employ at least one Thai worker, but would this count as a business? Thanks for the help!


----------



## rubberfarmer

Food stalls come under amphor licenses, not a business in the sense that you can get a W/P.
Jim


----------



## dhream

Why do so few one hit wonder OP's looking for help ever extend us the courtesy of an outcome post, if only for the benefit of others?

Even a one-liner saying 'it was all too hard' is of some use to those who will follow.

Let me make a wild assumption anyway, 'it was all too hard' (including posting a second post here...)


----------



## Oneman

dhream said:


> Why do so few one hit wonder OP's looking for help ever extend us the courtesy of an outcome post



*5 Likes* to "dhream" for that observation, if it were possible.

Anyone want to know why not -- why so many "one hit wonder OPs" on this and so many other expat forums?
I'm quite sure I have the answer to that question.
If anyone wants to know, send me a message or email and we'll discuss.
But I'll ask you first for *your* best guess as to why not.

-- Oneman
Bangkok


----------

